# Permissions for USB memory folder in /media/ directory!



## teo (Jul 15, 2019)

Good morning!


Help me with this, how do I give permissions to the USB memory stick folder in the /media/ directory ? For example the name of the device is DATATRAVEL, how should be the procedure to give read and write permissions to the user?


----------

